# It's a sickness



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 24, 2021)

Not sure where I am going hang these but I mixed more finish than needed for the cane and didn't want to waste it.

Mango blades and teak handles in a more traditional Hawaiian style. First coat of finish. 5' long

@Mike Hill is this how you do it?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 24, 2021)

There's room on the ceiling....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2021)

I never get tired of seeing these, too cool!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 24, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> There's room on the ceiling....


.............fan blades

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 25, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not sure where I am going hang these but I mixed more finish than needed for the cane and didn't want to waste it.
> 
> Mango blades and teak handles in a more traditional Hawaiian style. First coat of finish. 5' long
> 
> ...


Nawwww - To us hillbillies - they look like firewood! Just a little more care and attention and you'll start getting there! We need shorter paddles to paddle our canoes away from all that banjer music we hear on the rivers round hereabouts! 

Gawjus nonetheless! Different shape from the last few I believe. Plus no handle and appear longer.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 25, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Nawwww - To us hillbillies - they look like firewood! Just a little more care and attention and you'll start getting there! We need shorter paddles to paddle our canoes away from all that banjer music we hear on the rivers round hereabouts!
> 
> Gawjus nonetheless! Different shape from the last few I believe. Plus no handle and appear longer.


I don't know what's worse, your hillbilly writing or the fact I read it without any problems...

Thank you for setting me straight, I have a long way to go before I can make a decent paddle with your exacting standards. Can't wait to see and be awestruck by what you make.

The normal shape is a real hybrid and I wanted to try my hand at a traditional paddle which didn't have a handle. It's the same length however but with a straight shaft a shorter blade that's wider I can see how a simple hillbilly could be confused by the optical illusion presented in a picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 25, 2021)

You could take your pizza out the oven and row your boat with these!!! Not bad for an islander!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 25, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I don't know what's worse, your hillbilly writing or the fact I read it without any problems...
> 
> Thank you for setting me straight, I have a long way to go before I can make a decent paddle with your exacting standards. Can't wait to see and be awestruck by what you make.
> 
> The normal shape is a real hybrid and I wanted to try my hand at a traditional paddle which didn't have a handle. It's the same length however but with a straight shaft a shorter blade that's wider I can see how a simple hillbilly could be confused by the optical illusion presented in a picture.


Were/do they usually paddle while sitting or kneeling ( as in solo canoe) or did they also paddle standing? Re: I've seen what looked like traditional looking paddles that seemed to have even longer handles. Of course, they may have been made for SUP's. 

For us'n hillbillies, it don't matter, when we hear that banjar music, we skeedaddle - and fast -paddling any which way we can!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 25, 2021)

Brooklyn accent mode on........Yo gman (@gman2431), that’s a f****n great idea! Ah ma come to you’re house latta to talk to you about the details of the peeza peel to discuss with Donnie (@Don Ratcliff). It shouldn’t cost us much, that Donnie Waikiki owes me a fayvor. That paddle is a perfect size for a slice or for a mini personal peeza or warming up my baygels. I like lots of cheeese and heavy on the saaaausce on mine- yo, I can make a peeza bagel. The best paart is that I can be in my the breakfast bar and don’t have to move an inch because that haandle is long. Capice? See ya later gman, you ah a genius.

This message is approved by Paul (@phinds)......
http://www.phinds.com/brooklynese/

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 25, 2021)

Well, lookie, lookie Donnie Waikiki (@Don Ratcliff ) and to continue on post#2 per @ripjack13 - looks like there is another “niche” for paddles. These are perfect for @Tony little hands  covering his side of demographics. If you are into role playing, well, I will leave that to your imagination............certainly outside of paddling & pizza peel (pizza peel; credit to @gman2431 who is a genius for thinking of it because we have bakeries and pizza people to sell to) the user and needs just got bigger. That means cha-ching, cha-ching. Everyone listed here including @Mike Hill gets “royalty rights” and to those that participate will be added to the list. Capice?

Oh and Donnie Waikiki- no, we won’t barter for your sweet pineapples, or your best % Kona coffee or shares to your waterfront beach home with a lanai. No bit coin either........well maybe.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 25, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Well, lookie, lookie Donnie Waikiki (@Don Ratcliff ) and to continue on post#2 per @ripjack13 - looks like there is another “niche” for paddles. These are perfect for @Tony little hands  covering his side of demographics. If you are into role playing, well, I will leave that to your imagination............certainly outside of paddling & pizza peel (pizza peel; credit to @gman2431 who is a genius for thinking of it because we have bakeries and pizza people to sell to) the user and needs just got bigger. That means cha-ching, cha-ching. Everyone listed here including @Mike Hill gets “royalty rights” and to those that participate will be added to the list. Capice?
> 
> Oh and Donnie Waikiki- no, we won’t barter for your sweet pineapples, or your best % Kona coffee or shares to your waterfront beach home with a lanai. No bit coin either........well maybe.
> 
> View attachment 201094


Don Waikiki has relocated so now its Don Big Island, I will also respond to Don the man, My hero Don, Superdon, Big Don or The Big Kahuna. Waikiki was a place I try to block from memory, it was like being back in San Francisco and makes me shudder to think about...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 25, 2021)

^I thought you liked that place? It is very touristy. Well my wife and I enjoyed the “Pink Palace”- good memories there (aloha music at night, great food, amazing smell of flora and the sound of the water was amazing at night- relaxing and put you to sleep). I should have pulled a piece of koa trim to bring back as a souvenir ..........then they would have to have called security on me (or charged it to my room) and you might have showed up.

Ok, how about Donnie Five-0? Too close still of a name inducing bad memories from Oahu? How about something edgy, more hip hop like Don “Biggie” Tuna Kahuna? Hmmm.......Don “Mahi” Kalahi kind wanna poke ya? Ha, ha, love the one you had listed as “My Hero Don”!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 25, 2021)

In all seriousness, the FBE from Kevin that you made was really beautiful, but had different geometry and dimensions- just looked it up and the blade required a 25” x 5” x 2” thick (book-matched) and the handle about 2” thick and 38” long (but you had an FBE applied T-handle). The curly mango and teak shown- 5’ is the overall length for the the tip of the blade to the end of the handle? What are the dimensions for the blade on this piece as it is a different size and geometry. The teak is Hawaiian grown? I know they grow there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 25, 2021)

Width is about 15.5", 5' +- end to end, the teak was given to me and the person that did likely got it local. he had it for years so not sure of the true provenance.

The fbe paddle has the handle inverted, rather than attaching to the outside I cut a "v" into it and glued the handle inside. I wanted to maximize the fbe where I could. The shape differs because it was shorter than 25", if I remember it was 22" and to get the flames to look good book matched I cut slightly.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not sure where I am going hang these but I mixed more finish than needed for the cane and didn't want to waste it.
> 
> Mango blades and teak handles in a more traditional Hawaiian style. First coat of finish. 5' long
> 
> ...


Dumb looking things

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 25, 2021)

Tclem said:


> Dumb looking things


I was going to send them to Paxton and tell him they are called Daddy whompers... explain it's a game and he runs around the house telling "whose my daddy" while swinging it around and anyone that says a word gets whooped with it. Since your wife will blame you for the shenanigans she will have you tell him to stop. Daddy Whompers...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I was going to send them to Paxton and tell him they are called Daddy whompers... explain it's a game and he runs around the house telling "whose my daddy" while swinging it around and anyone that says a word gets whooped with it. Since your wife will blame you for the shenanigans she will have you tell him to stop. Daddy Whompers...


Don’t send them. Kid can swing a bat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 25, 2021)

Tclem said:


> Don’t send them. Kid can swing a bat

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


>


I was just looking at some at the bait shop the other day. Fixing to try my hand at one for our pond boat so it’s gonna be a little different that your fan blade lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 25, 2021)

Could someone translate into English what the sillisippian is trying to say please?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Could someone translate into English what the sillisippian is trying to say please?


I wanted to see if you understood


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 26, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Could someone translate into English what the sillisippian is trying to say please?


The only one that could understand him was @rocky but he doesn't come on here anymore

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

